

What to keep in our heads? - morisy
http://thenumerati.net/index.cfm?postID=539

======
whimsy
One way to prioritize information is by how much time it saves you. Knowing
how to tie your shoes, or put clothes on, are very high priority - these are
quick to learn (for a relatively developed brain) and save a lot of time
(small amounts, but on a daily basis). The opportunity cost is very low, and
the alternative's cost - that is, having to look up how to tie your shoes
every day - is very high.

The basics of daily living, then, are all high priority. After that, what's
what?

------
morisy
Especially pertinent as more data falls from our head to our computers, and
then our devices, and now The Cloud(TM).

